# Shimano Wh-rs80 C24 Carbon Wheels



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

Whats the word on these? I was thinking about getting a pair. They look good to me.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH290B18-Shimano+Wh-Rs80+C24+Carbon+Wheels.aspx


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

they are great wheels. They're a mixture of Ultegra's smooth hubs, and the dura ace lightweight alloy of aluminum/carbon rim and i think with bladed spokes. they are a step above the regular ultegra wheelset with the lighter rim.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree completely with skyliner. These wheels are awsome for the price. I run mine with Conti 4000 25s great smooth combo for my Cervelo S2


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

pagey said:


> I agree completely with skyliner. These wheels are awsome for the price. I run mine with Conti 4000 25s great smooth combo for my Cervelo S2


+1 except I have a Cervelo RS.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

This is an Ultegra series wheel, Ultegra Hubs with the same rim as the Dura Ace C24. A fantastic wheel no doubt. 

Just so you know, I picked up a set of the Dura Ace 7850 SL over the summer at Chain Reaction Cycles for the same price as these. They have your wheelset at $460 shipped to your door. They are in Northern Ireland, if you don't mind buying overseas you can save some coin. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38244

I called Shimano USA before purchasing to see if the warranty would still be honored if I bought them in Europe, they said yes.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you to everyone.
I am getting these. I was able to test ride a pair of Dura Ace WH-7850-C24-CL and they were awesome. The best wheels I have ridden to date. If the RS80s even come close to the Dura Ace I will be very happy.

By the way, Jon beat me up the Clearwater bridge.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

yes, they will be close, you probably wont even notice the difference in a blind test.

take some pics of them and your bike when u get them!


----------



## mikesjo (May 27, 2010)

I have these on my Cervelo S1 with Michelin Pro 3 tires. Way better than the stock R500s and they look nice too . I also purchased them from Chain Reaction


----------



## a4blur (Feb 27, 2005)

I love these wheels and use them primarily for training. I have over 2K of miles on them and they're still true and in great shape.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Brushout said:


> Thank you to everyone.
> I am getting these. I was able to test ride a pair of Dura Ace WH-7850-C24-CL and they were awesome. The best wheels I have ridden to date. * If the RS80s even come close to the Dura Ace I will be very happy.*
> By the way, Jon beat me up the Clearwater bridge.



Probably closer than close. I have a set of DA hubs and a set of Ultegra hubs and can not tell the difference once I'm on the bike. If you look at the DA hubs it's no mystery why they cost more and will probably last longer but as far as feel and performance goes they are the same to me.
I think you made a good choice. RS10's kinda blow but other than that shimano wheels, especially these, are great for the coin.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

I really wish some of these higher end shimano wheels came in >16/20.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

IMO I believe that these are some of the most underrated wheels out there. Nearly identical to the pricier Dura Ace version but with Ultegra hubs and a much lower price.

At $450 or so from ChainReaction it's hard to go wrong, especially since they retailed for around $900, and share the rim from the D/A version which was well over $1k.

1521g (claimed) and they're reasonably light too. The hubs are extremely quiet, if you're used to loud freehub noise while coasting, these will pleasantly surprise you.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

The DA wheels will have slightly better hubs, and weigh a touch less (like 50-70 grams) but for the price the RS80's are amazing. I've had a pair since last year, and have only had to true the front once due to a crash.


I highly recommend the RS80's in the price/value category. These wheels can easily go toe-to-toe with some wheels that are 2-3x the price.


----------



## Garrison (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, anyone knows when Shimano's new DA C35 wheels will be available?


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that these wheels are a bit weak laterally? Strangely I don't really have the issue sprinting (but I'm a weak rider) but have noticed the wheels seem to give a bit laterally when standing uphill. I'm not super heavy at 165 lbs. Just pushing on the front wheel with my index finger I can get a decent amount of deflection, but I haven't noticed any brake rub but my brakes are fairly open.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

My 7850 C24 CL wheels are a bunch better laterally than my old AC CR-350's. I could always count on the AC's rubbing the pads when standing and grinding. The Shimano's only weigh about 60g more for the pair, and have a better ride quality and more durable hubs. Have not had any flex issue nor any other issue thus far with them.


----------

